# Ordner im Öffnen Dialog



## jenno (21. März 2005)

Heute mal eine Frage, die ich mir schon oft gestellt habe...
Ist es möglich, im Öffnen Dialog links, da wo die Links zum Beispiel zum Desktop, Eigene Dateien, Mein Computer etc. stehen, selber noch Ordner zuzufügen?


----------



## Amr0d (21. März 2005)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, jetzt wo du es sagst.


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. März 2005)

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber ich denke schon. Das läßt sich durch Registry-Einträge einstellen. Ganz einfach geht es mit Microsoft TweakUI für XP.


----------



## jenno (21. März 2005)

Tweak Ui für XP habe ich, kann aber nicht finden, wo man da was einstellen könnte :-(


----------



## Arananka (21. März 2005)

Es kommt darauf an, was Du bezweckst!? Einfügen kann man ohne Ende, bis zur Lästigkeit. Aber: Macht das Sinn? Deshalb die Frage: Was wünschst Du zu Erreichen?
Möglich wäre z.B. der direkte Aufruf bestimmter Ordner über Rechtsklick auf "Arbeitsplatz\Kontext\Gewünschtes Ziel".

mfg
arananka


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. März 2005)

Hier ein kleiner Tipp:

http://beqiraj.com/office/2003/tipps/placebar/index.asp


----------



## jenno (21. März 2005)

Was ich versuche zu erreichen?  Dass ich mich nicht immer durch die ganze Verzeichnisstruktur hangeln muss, wobei ich doch regelmässig auf dieselben Ordner zugreifen möchte.
Der Link von Thomas ist super, nur bezieht sich das leider nur auf Office Produkte.  Gibt es genau soetwas auch für Windows allgemein? Das alle Dialogboxen meine eigenen Ordner mit anzeigen (und es handelt sich sicher nicht um unendlich viele, sowieso das Ganze nur, um die tägliche Arbeit einfacher zu gestalten...).  
Hinzu kommt, dass mich das für Windows XP UND Windows 2000 interessiert.


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. März 2005)

Arananka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es kommt darauf an, was Du bezweckst!? Einfügen kann man ohne Ende, bis zur Lästigkeit. Aber: Macht das Sinn? Deshalb die Frage: Was wünschst Du zu Erreichen?
> Möglich wäre z.B. der direkte Aufruf bestimmter Ordner über Rechtsklick auf "Arbeitsplatz\Kontext\Gewünschtes Ziel".



Das ist glaube ich nicht das Ziel, es geht um die Leiste auf der Linken Seite im »Speichern«-Dialog. Das hat jetzt nichts mit dem Kontextmenü zu tun. Beim Speichern ist es halt sehr praktisch bestimmte Zielordner vorzugeben.

Es geht auch per Regedit, wenn ich mich nicht täusche:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER
SOFTWARE -> MICROSOFT -> WINDOWS -> CURRENT VERSION -> EXPLORER -> SHELL FOLDERS

Dort befinden sich bereits die vorhandenen Ordner, und man kann neue anlegen.

(Tip as is, no warranty)


----------



## jenno (21. März 2005)

Supi, ich hab das Gefühl, wir kommen der Sache schon näher   
Ich habe jetzt dort einen neuen Ordner angelegt, aber er findet sich leider noch nicht wieder auf der linken Seite im Öffnen Dialog.  Da stehen ja auch ganz viele Einträge, die allerdings nicht alle dort links stehen.  Hast Du vielleicht noch einen Tipp, was eventuell noch zu tun ist?


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. März 2005)

*grmgrml* Warte bis ich zuhause am Windows Rechner sitze, dann kann ich Dir mit TweakUI ganz genau weiterhelfen. Kann nämlich gerade keinen Tipp nachschauen ob ich mich richtig erinnere, da Macintosh


----------



## jenno (21. März 2005)

Klar, kein Problem.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. März 2005)

So, sorry... ^^ ich musste mal etwas suchen ( wo das ging, weil ich wusste es geht ) - für XP sollte folgendes helfen:

Gruppenrichtlienien Editor öffnen ( Start -> Ausführen -> Gpedit.msc )

· In den Zweig ( Punkt ) Benutzerkonfiguration gehen

· In den Zweig Administrative Vorlagen wechseln

· In den Zweig Windows Komponenten gehen

· In den Zweig Windows Explorer gehen

· und JETZT auf *Standarddialog "Datei öffnen"*

· RECHTS auf : " Elemente, die in der Ortsleiste angezeigt werden "

· Registerkarte 1 ( Einstellung )

· Aktiviert anklicken

ORDNER angeben

Es sind maximal 5 individuelle Ordner möglich!

*EDIT: Dies scheint aber unter XP etwas buggy, weil der Spoeichern unter Dialog wird dadurch auch manipuliert und funktioniert teils nicht mehr korrekt!*

Wenn nicht Pfade sondern "Orte" angegeben werden 

( siehe auch: Registerkarte 2 Auszug:



> 3) Gemeinsame Shell-Ordner.
> 
> Die Liste gemeinsamer Shell-Ordner, die spezifiziert werden können:
> 
> Gemeinsame Dokumente, Gemeinsame Musik, Gemeinsame Bilder, Desktop, Arbeitsplatz, Eigene Dateien, Eigene Favoriten, Eigene Musik, Netzwerkumgebung, Eigene Bilder, Drucker, Programme, Neu.


 )


----------



## jenno (21. März 2005)

hmm...das gpedit.msc funktioniert bei mir nicht :-(


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. März 2005)

Hast du den auch volle administrative Rechte, das heißt bist du mit einem Admin Konto eingelogt? 

Und was ich eigentlich jetzt vorausgesetzt habe nutzt du Windows XP?

( Unter 2K weiß ich nicht wie das Zugriffstool heißt )

Was heißt "funktioniert nicht" - gibt es eine Fehler- / Warnmeldung, einen Hinweis?


----------



## jenno (22. März 2005)

Ja, ich selber habe hier Windows XP und da kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass Windows die Datei nicht finden kann.  Und ja, ich habe auch Administrator Rechte.

Weiss denn noch jemand, wie das Tool unter Windows 2000 heisst, denn da will ich das auch anwenden...


----------



## jenno (22. März 2005)

Oh, ich habs gerade durch jemanden mit Windows 2000 probieren lassen, es funktioniert!


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. März 2005)

Anleitung ist im Anhang als animierte SWF-Datei im ZIP-Archiv.


----------



## jenno (22. März 2005)

So, jetzt bin ich das alles mal Schritt für Schritt durchgegangen.
Wenn ich dann im Gruppenrichtlinien Editor bei "Standarddialog 
Datei öffnen" bin, dann gibt es bei mir rechts nur drei Einträge in 
der Liste, und natürlich ausgerechnet der um den es geht ist nicht da 

Dann habe ich es auch mal via Tweakui probiert, das ist natürlich viel
einfacher.  Nur habe ich hier das Problem, dass die eigene Pfadangabe
maximal 33 Zeichen lang sein kann.  Schade eigentlich!


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. März 2005)

jenno hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur habe ich hier das Problem, dass die eigene Pfadangabe
> maximal 33 Zeichen lang sein kann.  Schade eigentlich!


Seltsam, bei mir passt ohne weiteres z. B. auch


```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\neuro\Anwendungsdaten\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\
```

(rund 80 Zeichen)


----------



## Arananka (23. März 2005)

> REGEDIT4
> [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell]
> @="none"
> "Kommentar"="Alle mit dem @ Zeichen versehenen Schlüssel sind eigendefiniert. 01.01.2005 arananka"
> ...


Als Beispiel: Wenn Du obigen Text in eine Textdatei einfügst und diese als "Beispiel.reg" abspeicherst und diese dann doppelt Anklickst, hast Du folgendes: Vorrausgesetzt, dein "Arbeitsplatz" ist in der Taskleiste als Verknüpfung abgelegt, kannst du nun mit Rechtsklick auf Selbigen im Kontextmenü mit Klick auf "@ Programme (LW C)" zu genau diesem Ordner springen. Der Explorer öffnet sich genau bis zu dem Punkt, den Du festgelegt hast.
In diesem Unterordner der Registry (HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell) kann man nun beliebig viele, beliebig lange und beliebig benannte Schlüssel einrichten und somit durch einfachen Rechtsklick zu jeder definierten Ecke des Rechners springen.
Vorteil: Beliebig erweiterbar, auf andere Rechner übertragbar, beliebig modifizierbar, zurücknehmbar und, ganz wichtig, man benötigt keine Fremdsoftware.
Nachteil: Die Erstellung ist mit Bordmitteln etwas kompliziert.
Das Problem: Es handelt sich um einen REG_EXPAND_SZ Eintrag und der lässt sich nur mit einem Spezialeditor als alleiniger Schlüssel erstellen oder durch kopieren und modifizieren des obigen Beispiels reproduzieren.
Der konkrete Eintrag in der Registry sieht so aus:
"HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\"
dort ein Ordner "@ Programme" mit einem weiteren Unterordner "command". In diesem der REG_EXPAND_SZ mit dem Eintrag: "%SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /e,C:\Programme"
Beim Erstellen des Unterordners "command" wird aber noch ein Standardwert angelegt. Und dieser behindert die Ausführung, muß also weg. Genau das geht aber nicht so einfach!
Wenn Interesse besteht, erläutere ich das noch ausführlich.

mfg
arananka


----------



## jenno (24. März 2005)

JA, das Interesse besteht!


----------



## Arananka (24. März 2005)

@ jenno:

[Win]+[R] --> regedit --> Enter.
Als erstes hangelst Du dich zum Schlüssel 
	
	
	



```
"HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}"
```
 durch. Den klickst Du mit Rechts an und wählst: 
"Exportieren\Gewählte Teilstruktur" und kopierst den Schlüssel in einen Ordner Deiner Wahl. Nenne ihn am Besten "Arbeitsplatzkontex_alt.reg". Speichern. Fertig. Falls was schief geht, hast Du nun immer noch das Original.
Nun erstellst Du im Unterschlüssel "shell" dieses Schlüssels mit Rechtsklick "\Neu\Schlüssel" so viele Unterschlüssel wie Du Pfade benötigst. Damit später noch klar ist wozu die Schlüssel dienen, vergib 'sprechende' Namen. Die Raute davor dient nur dazu die selbsterstellten Schlüssel von den Systemschlüsseln zu unterscheiden, sind aber kein muss! Beispiel: 
"# Meine MP3's", # Zu den Programmen", "# Zum Spieleordner", etc.
In jedem dieser neu erstellten Unterordner erstellst Du nun einen weiteren Unterordner. Dieser *muss* "command" heißen! Wenn Du nun einen dieser "command"-Schlüssel mit rechts Anklickst, hast Du auf der rechten Seite einen Standardwert. Dieser interessiert jetzt (noch) nicht. Aber in diesem Feld erstellst Du nun einen neuen Eintrag: Rechtsklick "Neu\Wert der erweiterbaren Zeichenfolge". Der Name ""Neuer Wert #1" ersetzt Du durch "(Standardwert)". Mit Doppelklick öffnest Du den neu erstellten REG_EXPAND_SZ - Wert.
Um Deinen Wunschpfad im Explorer anzuzeigen muss dieser aufgerufen werden. Damit der Pfad an der definierten Stelle beginnt und geöffnet wird brauchen wir für den Aufruf einen Parameter. Dann noch der Pfad. Also ein Beispiel: _"%SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /e,D:\MP3\" _Diese Angabe öffnet den Windows-Explorer an der Stelle D:\ und dort den Ordner MP3.
Bis zum Komma hinter dem Parameter /e (WICHTIG! Ohne Komma, kein Aufruf!) sind die Einträge in allen "command" Unterschlüssel identisch. Der Pfad zum Ziel ist Deine Sache. Weder die Länge (256 Stellen müssten ja langen ;-)), noch der Name ist von Entscheidung.
Wenn Du allen Schlüssel die passenden Namen und die richtigen Pfade verpasst hast, dann speichere wieder den gesamten Oberschlüssel 

```
"HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}"
```
 ab. Diesmal unter "Arbeitsplatzkontex_neu.reg".
So, und nun löschst Du alle von Dir! definierten Schlüssel wieder. Jetzt fliegen nämlich alle überflüssigen Sachen raus. Wenn Du fertig mit der Löscherei bist kannst Du die Registry schließen.
Öffne mit Rechtsklick\Bearbeiten die Datei "Arbeitsplatzkontex_neu.reg". Lass Dich nicht verwirren! Das ist alle nur halb so schlimm. Suche nun nach den von Dir definierten Schlüsseln. Diese kommen immer zweimal vor: Einmal in der Form: 

```
"[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\# Meine MP3's]"
```
und einmal in der Form: 

```
"[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\# Meine MP3's\command]
"(Standardwert)"=hex(2):25,53,79,73,74,65,6d,52,6f,6f,74,25,5c,45,78,70,6c,6f,72,65,72,\
2e,65,78,65,20,2f,65,2c,45,3a,5c,43,44,20,49,6d,61,67,65,20,44,\
61,74,65,69,65,6e,00"
```
Dass einzige was nun getan werden muss, ist *bei den von Dir!* definierten Schlüsseln den Eintrag: "(Standardwert)"=hex(2) durch den Eintrag: @=hex(2) zu ersetzen.
Somit sieht in unserem Beispiel der Eintrag nun so aus: 

```
"[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\# Meine MP3's]" 
"[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\# Meine MP3's\command]
@=hex(2):25,53,79,73,74,65,6d,52,6f,6f,74,25,5c,45,78,70,6c,6f,72,65,72,\
2e,65,78,65,20,2f,65,2c,45,3a,5c,43,44,20,49,6d,61,67,65,20,44,\
61,74,65,69,65,6e,00"
```
Wenn alle Änderungen vollzogen sind, speichere die Datei ab und schließe sie. Klicke sie doppelt an. Ein Dialogfeld fragt nun, ob Du den Inhalt in die Registrierung übernehmen willst. Klicke auf "Ja/Ok". Ein 2. Feld teilt mit, dass die Schlüssel übertragen wurden: OK.
Nun der Test: Klicke auf dem Desktop mit rechts den Arbeitsplatz an. Und siehe da: Da sind Deine Links. Klicke einen an und schwups: Der Explorer öffnet sich genau an der gewünschten Stelle. 
Mit dieser Methode könntest Du nun sogar ausführbare Dateien starten, Dokumente 
mit den dazugehörigen Anwendungen öffnen, etc, pp.
In einer Musestunde kannst Du noch im Schlüssel in den eigendefinierten Sachen, von den nun doppelt vorhandenen Einträgen, einen löschen. Jetzt geht das nämlich.

Viel Spaß bei basteln. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich einigermasen Verständlich machen konnte. Pass auf, was Du löschst! Wenn noch Fragen sind: Posten! Ansonsten auch Posten, weil ich gerne wüßte, ob alle funktioniert hat.

mfg
arananka


----------

